

I find it hard to context-switch b/n marketing n programming; How do you do it? - scorpion032

I find it hard to context-switch b/n marketing n programming; How do you do it?
======
messel
Make with your big time slices and focused attention, market with the tiny
slices that remain available in spare moments

